# Sly Marbo Returns to 40k



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

He got rules for SW:A yesterday, and due to popular demand, today he gets new rules for 40k, for however long they're actually valid. He's as badass as he used to be. 

https://17890-presscdn-0-51-pagely....nt/uploads/2017/05/40k7_Marbo_Datasheet-1.pdf


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

You would have to model a red head band on him!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

He no longer has Demo Charges which I think was the most fun about him.

Drops in, tosses charge, usually blows up something, then proceeds to be shot to pieces.

----

This Marbo is...interesting, but since 1: the edition is effectively over, does this matter? 2: Unless I'm missing something, he still cannot assault the turn he arrives, because reserves are reserves, so...what exactly does he do, besides get shot?

For 25 points, I think i'd rather have another commissar, enginseer, or priest.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

glad charges are gone. they were so useless...like trying to view this site with internet explorer...


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

With the KF armageddon ork hunters, SW:A release and now Sly back on the scene.... i may have to go into the loft and dig out my very own Skull Takers!


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Brother Dextus said:


> With the KF armageddon ork hunters, SW:A release and now Sly back on the scene.... i may have to go into the loft and dig out my very own Skull Takers!


I cleared my desk of the iron warriors and am now making a catachan kill team with Sly and an Ogryn. 

Need more space for toys!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New mini.


----------

